
Show HN: Emvi – Knowledge management platform for companies and teams - dschramm
https://emvi.com/
======
dschramm
Hello HN, co-founder of Emvi here!

Emvi is our approach to a real-time knowledge base and we finally opened
registrations for public Beta. We found that existing tools structure content
in a tree-like hierarchy which tends to limit reach and scalability.

For Emvi we implemented a concept that is closer to pages like Wikipedia or
Medium - articles are linked internally, curated to lists and grouped by tags.
Our goal is to make it accessible for both technical and non-technical users
and to keep the content maintainable for the long term.

Some features we already include:

* Powerful search with filters and sorting options

* Activity feed and notifications

* WYSIWYG-editor with real-time collaboration

* @-mention any element (articles, lists, users, groups or tags)

* Full article change history

* Fine-grained rights management for users and groups

* Multiple translations for articles and list titles

We are currently working on comments and embeds and an early API is available
on GitHub[1].

Feel free to share your thoughts and questions in the comments.

Cheers,

Daniel

[1] [https://github.com/emvi](https://github.com/emvi)

------
marvinblum
Hi there! If you'd like to know more about our plans for 2020 and beyond, you
can read about it on our blog[1]!

Cheers, Marvin

[1] [https://emvi.com/blog](https://emvi.com/blog)

